# hgh and carbs



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

A couple of threads recentlly have warned against eating carbs when you injecting hgh, last cycle i used hgh in the morning before breki and then changed to pwo with slin followed by a shake so lot of carbs with both protocols.

Obviously i need carbs when i introduce slin but do i need to avoid carbs with hgh alone?

cheers


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I know pscarb says not to consume carbs after shooting GH for at least 40mins.

Geo


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

i,m having carbs after gh and getting leaner.it just depend on if your naturaly lean.If it worked for you before dont change things.Pscarb said in one of his post only realy worry on slin alone...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i never have carbs within 30-40min of a GH alone shot but if mixing GH and Slin then that is different.

the following segment was written by Mallet from UKIron....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Feast-Fast Cycle

The best explanation i can give for how GH works to reduce weight and build muscle is this: With every meal, we go through a three stage cycle of feast and fast. In the first hour after eating (stage 1), the blood sugar rises and insulin is released, which encourages the storage of excess carbs and fat. After the second hour (stage 2), GH is released and the levels of insulin and blood sugar start to fall. At this stage, GH acts to build up muscle protein, an activity that is enhanced by the presence of insulin. In stage 3, known as the postabsorptive phase, which occurs more than 4 hours after eating (the fasting stage), the GH concentrations remain at high levels, while the insulin almost disappears. At this stage, GH acts solely to mobilize the body's fat stores for burning fuel.

To take advantage of the feast fast cycle, you would have to space your meals and snacks so that they are between four and five hours apart. This time interval will allow the insulin to disappear from your bloodstream so that the GH can work unimpeded to build muscle and lean body tissue. *This is why i suggest those of you who are using GH for the sake of fat loss and take a.m shots, to try and keep your carb meal as far away from the GH shot as possible.*


----------

